# How often do your tiels preen each other?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

Seeing this on youtube was so cute: https://youtu.be/23x_eZO0lk4

I'm wondering for those who have more than one tiel, how often do they preen each other, if at all, and did you get both tiels at the same time or separate times and are they the same gender or opposite genders who usually preen each other? I had several tiels in my childhood and don't recall any of them ever preening each other.

I might end up getting another tiel some day and hope they will do this to each other, I know this doesn't always happen though.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Riley and Carolina never preen each other. But Carolina also likes Riley WAY more than Riley likes him.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

I have two females, bought separately, who would never in their wildest birdy dreams ever think about preening one another. They tried it once, when they first met, but they both wanted to be preened and neither wanted to do the preening so they gave up that idea. They live together mostly peacefully, just a few infrequent minor squabbles, but they just don't preen each other which is a shame because it'd be way cute 
They're not birdy best friends though. They are like birdy house mates and that's pretty much it.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Odie and Luna (1st and 3rd tiels in my sig) preen eachother ALL the time. They are pretty much inseparable. I got Odie and then my husband got Luna for me a year or so later and they pretty much paired themselves.


----------



## heathlinds (Sep 7, 2015)

I wish Hedwig and Elsa would preen each other! They tolerate each other at best lol


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker used to preen Jaid when he was a baby, but Jaid never preened back because he's a selfish poop. So, now if Jaid asks to be preened, Beaker just bites him in the face 

So, to answer your question, they don't really


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My girls don't preen each other at all, even though they're definitely bonded. Odette often asks Roo for head scritches, but Roo doesn't seem to be able to figure out what she wants and will eventually peck her for being a pest about it.  Then again, Odette also has a habit of asking toys for scritches and then getting mad when they won't give her any, so she might not be the brightest on the preening thing either...


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

My Freddy and Todd preen all the time, they're extremely good friends.
They're both relatively young, Freddy is a few months older than Todd. They were adopted within weeks of each other.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

In general, are birds of the opposite gender more likely to preen each other than two males for example? I guess there is no real accurate answer since all birds are so different from one another... but f I got anther tiel it would be so cute if they preened each other.

I would LOVE it if my tiel bonded with another tiel... hopefully it would help him calm down from being so terrified by himself.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Mindwipe and Redshift preen each other frequently. It is _*very*_ cute to watch  Sideswipe and Firestorm preen each other, too, just not as often  Mind you, they're on babies right now and preening each other is probably the farthest thing from their minds. Windblade and Foster barely tolerate each other (It's more of an annoying room mate situation), so no preening on their side of the universe.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

My Tigger and Billy preen each other but it often ends up in a stand off because Tigger is a high maintenance bird so they sometimes just sit there head to head waiting for the other to break. It's so funny to watch!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2015)

Phoenix2010 said:


> My Tigger and Billy preen each other but it often ends up in a stand off because Tigger is a high maintenance bird so they sometimes just sit there head to head waiting for the other to break. It's so funny to watch!


Too funny, that would be cute to see.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Well, my tiel preens me...


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

My Emma sometimes asks for preening from Silver. He will oblige for a moment or so. But, he doesn't seem to do it satisfactorily, because after he starts she tends to beak him away.

She won't preen him. But, he gets head scritches from me.


----------



## paintwithstars (Sep 1, 2014)

That video is adorable! Benjamin and Jasmine don't preen each other, but sometimes when I'm giving Benjamin head scritches, Jasmine will inch over and try to preen him too! When he realizes, he gets upset and makes her back off, haha.


----------



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

Billy will preen rocky all the time, but Billy wont let rocky preen him. 

Don't know if its because we had Billy for a Year & he's bonded to us & he sees us as preening him?


----------

